# Autopilot speed change on curves



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

I updated (quickly) from 18.14 to 24.7 (for one day) to 26.3.

At 18.14 autopilot behavior around curves (or at least the particular ones on my commute) was good. In particular, there is one off-ramp where the speed limit transitions from 70 (on the one highway) to 65 (on the other) around a long sweeping curve. Now you can take this curve at 70 if you want...65 is a more comfortable, and at 18.14 autopilot would limit the speed to 65 (not sure if it was the speed limit change--which I'm not even sure where it considers the change to occur) or the change from interstate to non-interstate divided highway, or maybe the fact that it was an interchange ramp, but regardless, I could live with it dropping the speed to 65, as this was a comfortable speed to take the ramp at.

The new behavior is that autopilot pretty much decides all on its own to take the curve at 60 or 61 now. It's not being speed limited: I do get a message that says Autosteer limited to 65mph and the TACC display drops from 72 where I had it on the original highway to 65 as it did before, but autpilot still insists on driving at 60 or 61 around the curve.

In the opposite direction, on an even less curvy ramp where the limit goes from 65 to 70, I have the TACC set to 65 on the first road (limit is 60) and everything is fine, but as I go around the ramp, even though TACC is still set to 65 (and I am able to raise it to 72 on the ramp), autopilot still insists on driving at 60 until I am COMPLETELY (and I mean COMPLETELY) off the curved section of the ramp, at which point it accelerates up to 72.

Very conservative behavior which, in my opinion is unnecessary, and clearly easily handled in 18.14 software.

I believe TrevP did a video showing this new software "feature" in his X. I don't like it in this instance. It is way too conservative and in traffic, I basically need to speed up manually because traffic is accelerating to at least 70mph on this ramp getting read for the merge onto the 70mph interstate.

Is this behavior something settable in the car?


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

There is no setting for what you describe and it's really down to Tesla attempting to make the Autopilot better. It obviously isn't better in some cases but as they attempt to add features like slowing down when exiting the freeway they also have introduced new issues that were not there before. I'm hoping that with Version 9, coming soon in Telsa Time (LOL), things will be more better and less worse!!


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

I'm assuming that, once EAP is fully built out, Elon will add "EAP Temperament" with the following settings:

* Conservative
* Assertive
* Aggressive

And, for an extra $5,000 dollars, Ludicrous "It's My Road" Mode


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Yep. I experienced it last weekend, where I had Autopilot set to 85 and we hit a relatively sharp curve that even I would not be comfortable going that fast around, but I hovered over the brake to see what would happen...it intentionally slowed to 80 while the the speed setting still clearly showed 85...it then sped back up afterwards. This was with 28.1


----------



## Joaquin (Jan 15, 2018)

Yep, seen this too.

And what is interesting to me is... how does it know a "sharp" curve is coming? Does it use map information, or just the realtime info from sensors (camera)? or both?


----------



## doofusdan (Jul 8, 2018)

Musk already said, it's called Mad Max mode. (With "LA Traffic" as the ultimate setting.)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...ax-mode-help-electric-truck-busy-traffic.html



littlD said:


> I'm assuming that, once EAP is fully built out, Elon will add "EAP Temperament" with the following settings:
> 
> * Conservative
> * Assertive
> ...


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

JWardell said:


> Yep. I experienced it last weekend, where I had Autopilot set to 85 and we hit a relatively sharp curve that even I would not be comfortable going that fast around, but I hovered over the brake to see what would happen...it intentionally slowed to 80 while the the speed setting still clearly showed 85...it then sped back up afterwards. This was with 28.1


Okay, first let me say that 80 is much faster than I typically travel, even on a straight road (sorry if I'm a bit of a fuddy-duddy).

At any rate, in the particular case I'm talking about traffic routinely goes about 70 (provided there is not congestion) or maybe a hair under, which incidentally is the limit. But AP thinks that 60 is the fastest is wants to go (even though with my prior software it had no trouble going at 70). Problem is that at 60 I'm starting to hold up traffic. Pretty much means I just take over for that section of road.


----------

